# Safe/reputable online shops for HGH?



## damnbig (Mar 21, 2013)

Is pharmabolic.org to be trusted?
As far as getting what you're supposed to get.
I'm looking for some good online shops, searching Google, I have no idea which stores can be trusted.


----------



## nottybody (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude by asking about sources on your fist post isn't goin to get you anywhere. Spend some time and do research. All of your questions will be answered just by doing a little home work. Lots of good feed back in sponsors section gl


----------



## longworthb (Mar 21, 2013)

Look at the lab section and the gh serum tests. Then find a legit sponsor that carries that type of gh. It's ur best bet. Asking for sources is frowned upon


----------



## alexrover (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes pharmabolic.org can be trusted. Before buying any supplements from  such an online store consult some health professional. Who will guide you  best in this areas.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 29, 2013)

Negged


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2013)

*OMFG with no research and you just..its only free advertise...admin and mods job for you *


----------



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2013)

alexrover said:


> Yes pharmabolic.org can be trusted. Before buying any supplements from  such an online store consult some health professional. Who will guide you  best in this areas.



... more and more retarded asia pharma resellers, can we just keep on this board WP.


----------



## gamma (Mar 29, 2013)

Here we go again $$$


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wrong section


----------



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2013)

I used to buy before Jintropin from WP its quality stuff good as Serono.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I used to buy before Jintropin from WP its quality stuff good as Serono.


*
thanks for info a lot of guys say that...*


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel like I'm looking at a eroids thread...


----------

